# working at a university in Abu Dhabi?



## Zeynep

Hi everybody,

I am a Postdoctoral Research Associate in Germany and I have seen some job advertisements for Lectureship in Abu Dhabi. In this forum I have 
read some discussions on salary of academicians. What is the average salary? 
I wonder how is the life there? May I live freely there like in Europe, as a single woman?
I'm not sure if I will be accepted by University, but first I would like to know conditions.
I'll be very pleased if you write your experiences in social/academic life in Abu Dhabi or UAE.

Thank you very much in advance for every answer.

Zeynep


----------



## bonk

Zeynep said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I am a Postdoctoral Research Associate in Germany and I have seen some job advertisements for Lectureship in Abu Dhabi. In this forum I have
> read some discussions on salary of academicians. What is the average salary?
> I wonder how is the life there? May I live freely there like in Europe, as a single woman?
> I'm not sure if I will be accepted by University, but first I would like to know conditions.
> I'll be very pleased if you write your experiences in social/academic life in Abu Dhabi or UAE.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance for every answer.
> 
> Zeynep


Average about 15k-25k for decent universities. Range 10k-30k.

Life is more conservative than Europe but not drastically different. No problem for single women generally, and most would say it's safer than the average European city.


----------



## Zeynep

*money unit "k"?*

Thank you for the answer but what does 10 k mean?
I don't know this money unit.





bonk said:


> Average about 15k-25k for decent universities. Range 10k-30k.
> 
> Life is more conservative than Europe but not drastically different. No problem for single women generally, and most would say it's safer than the average European city.


----------



## bonk

Zeynep said:


> Thank you for the answer but what does 10 k mean?
> I don't know this money unit.


10,000.

Money unit is dirhams or AED. AED 1 = US$3.67 (fixed) or about 5-6 Euros (varies).


----------

